# Audio play/rec from 2 separate sound devices



## stratacast1 (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm trying to get sound to play through one device, and at the same time have the ability to do audio input through another device. Here is my sndstat file:


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0081) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0081) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC662 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC662 (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC662 (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
pcm5: <USB audio> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```

The device I'm using for audio output is my USB audio (pcm5), and I want to have pcm3 for audio input. Right now I have my default unit set to pcm5 (hw.snd.default_unit=5)...so my question is, how can I set up FreeBSD to keep pcm5 as my default device for audio out, and set pcm3 to be my input device at the same time?


----------

